# Burton RED Impact shorts??



## crispynz1

Hey, anyone tried out the 2010 R.E.D Total Impact Short with the d3o padding? This d3o stuff sounds awesome. Am thinking about getting some. Thanks.

Cheers,
Christian


----------



## Guest

Yes...

I have an earlier version of the RED shorts and they have saved my butt many many times


----------



## Milo303

I have the 2007/2008 version and I swear by them for beginners or people learning park stuff. I havn't work mine in a minute, but they will be broken out this season again. ( =



When I was learning, spills hurt really bad.... I had no idea that speed was my friend and I would take slammer falls all the time. It would cut my days to just a couple hours of riding, tops. So I went and bought a pair of these impact shorts and instantly was able to ride all day therefore speeding up my learning process a ton.

I've got nothing but good things to say about impact shorts ( =


----------



## Guest

I'm curious, too. I have the older shorts (08?), and am about ready to pull trigger on a new pair. The concept sounds cool.


----------



## Milo303

The new material is pretty interesting. Would love to hear a review of it


----------



## ATOTony76

personally i have really seen the purpose of these. I have been snowboarding for around 7 years and have taken my fair share of serious falls. i tried out a pair of these, didn't make a difference.


----------



## crispynz1

Milo303 said:


> The new material is pretty interesting. Would love to hear a review of it


I have seen a video of a guy wearing a beanie with d3o padding. This other dude was hitting him on the head with a spade reasonably hard and it didn't seem to bother him too much.


----------



## Dano

How much tail bone protection do these things give you? Broke mine last Feb and it's one of those injuries that never truely heals. I was thinking of getting a pair. Are they fairly Low-pro or are you riding with a bulky swamp-ass all day long?


----------



## crispynz1

Dano said:


> How much tail bone protection do these things give you? Broke mine last Feb and it's one of those injuries that never truely heals. I was thinking of getting a pair. Are they fairly Low-pro or are you riding with a bulky swamp-ass all day long?


They look really low-profile. Was going to show a pic but can't upload it.


----------



## crispynz1

Dano said:


> How much tail bone protection do these things give you? Broke mine last Feb and it's one of those injuries that never truely heals. I was thinking of getting a pair. Are they fairly Low-pro or are you riding with a bulky swamp-ass all day long?



Check out this Ebay link for the pic I wanted to upload

R.E.D Men's Total Impact Shorts - eBay (item 130327529994 end time Sep-03-09 19:01:41 PDT)


----------



## Guest

The tailbone padding on mine is super bulky but as far as padding goes it's pretty low profile


----------



## crispynz1

If anyone knows of a shop that will ship me a pair of these 2010 Red Impact shorts with d3o padding to New Zealand, could you please pass me on their details. Burton won't allow resellers from the US to ship Internationally, and NZ shops won't get stock until December at the earliest. The only shop I could find that will ship, wants to charge me $60 just for shipping :thumbsdown:

Would really appreciate any help  :thumbsup:

Cheers,
Christian


----------



## Guest

*Re: Tailbone protection*

Regarding the tailbone protection...The red shorts I currently use have saved my ass several times from fracture. In fact, the first day I wore them was an early season day. I took a hit off a rock and landed on a dust covered rock. My ass landed right on the ridge of the rock; the tailbone plastic protector took most of the impact - I even heard the 'clack'. I took the rest of the impact, and had a sore butt for a couple months. It would have been a bust for sure w/o the shorts. 

In addition, the hip protectors are a great feature. I've taken some nasty hits on downed trees and rocks on the hip area, and have walked away with minor bruising. 

For me, it's a no-brainer to wear these every day I ride: be it backcountry or inbounds.


----------



## Lyndo

k well i just got my pair of total impact shorts that i ordered online. First impression's aren't spectacular, the only d30 in the stuff is on the tail bone and hips, the thigh and everything else it thin regular foam, like a quarter inch thick. As for the d30 i think its a lot of marketting, it feels just like very stiff high density foam when squishing it and doesn't seem to harden when struck like their putty does (i said it doesn't seem to though becuase its hard to tell with something that just goes back to its original shape after its struck, it could very well be doing exactly what they say it does). 

The d30 itself is fairly thin as well but thicker than the foam on the thighs and such, but it does offer decent protection. I was hitting myself in the hip with a hammer pretty hard and it didn't really hurt, but i think its a lot to do with how stiff the stuff is to begin with more than it hardening with impact. Also the tail bone pad is a fair bit thinner than the hip pad. I guess we'll see how they work on my first wipe out though, i think they'll help a decent amount but right now i would say don't expect this stuff to be a miracle material.

A real positive about them though is how low profile they are, they are not bulky at all and very comfortable which i really like. These are probably the perfect shorts for me because i never saw the need for really bulky heavily padded ones with the way i ride but still wouldn't mind having at least some protection so these seem perfect.


----------



## crispynz1

Lyndo said:


> k well i just got my pair of total impact shorts that i ordered online. First impression's aren't spectacular, the only d30 in the stuff is on the tail bone and hips, the thigh and everything else it thin regular foam, like a quarter inch thick. As for the d30 i think its a lot of marketting, it feels just like very stiff high density foam when squishing it and doesn't seem to harden when struck like their putty does (i said it doesn't seem to though becuase its hard to tell with something that just goes back to its original shape after its struck, it could very well be doing exactly what they say it does).
> 
> The d30 itself is fairly thin as well but thicker than the foam on the thighs and such, but it does offer decent protection. I was hitting myself in the hip with a hammer pretty hard and it didn't really hurt, but i think its a lot to do with how stiff the stuff is to begin with more than it hardening with impact. Also the tail bone pad is a fair bit thinner than the hip pad. I guess we'll see how they work on my first wipe out though, i think they'll help a decent amount but right now i would say don't expect this stuff to be a miracle material.
> 
> A real positive about them though is how low profile they are, they are not bulky at all and very comfortable which i really like. These are probably the perfect shorts for me because i never saw the need for really bulky heavily padded ones with the way i ride but still wouldn't mind having at least some protection so these seem perfect.



Cool, thanks for the review. I have a pair on the way to me. How is the sizing? Big, small or just right? Thanks.


----------



## Lyndo

crispynz1 said:


> Cool, thanks for the review. I have a pair on the way to me. How is the sizing? Big, small or just right? Thanks.


sizing was just right, i wear a size 32 waist so i ordered a medium and they fit perfect. I'm curious to see what you thoughts will be on them becuase these are the only impact shorts i've ever actually wore or even held so maybe i'm just used to hockey pants and such as far as padding goes.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Dano said:


> How much tail bone protection do these things give you? Broke mine last Feb and it's one of those injuries that never truely heals. I was thinking of getting a pair. Are they fairly Low-pro or are you riding with a bulky swamp-ass all day long?


Oh man, I'm in the same boat as you. I broke mine in Feb too! It's pretty much healed up, but still bothers me when I sit. I got some 661 Pro Bomber impact shorts for DH/FR mountain biking this past summer, but they won't be comfortable for boarding, so I'm doing some research too. I tried on RED and Protec shorts last year and they're not all that comfortable, the padding isn't placed very intelligently, and they offer very little tailbone protection. Not sure about this new one though.


----------



## Lyndo

well i just had a shitty thing happen:









5 inches of the seem ripped out when i put them on for like the third time... now do i go through the hassle of sending them back or just get the needle and thread out, damn.


----------



## crispynz1

Man, that sucks. Hope my ones will be sewn better than that. What did you end up doing?


----------



## Lyndo

just went and bought a needle and thread and sewed em up, i didn't feel like going through the hassle of sending them back lol


----------



## Glade Ripper

Same thing happened to mine Lyndo. Mine ripped in about five different spots around the waist band after just trying them on and wearing them around for a little. The way the waistband is sewn on seems like it is a manufacturer's flaw. I highly doubt my next pair is going to last any longer.

On a side note the men's and women's are exactly the same size. A men's medium is the same size as a women's medium. I know this because where I bought them from did not have another men's medium when I sent them back for the waistband so they sent me a women's medium. Fits the same.


As far as the d3o, it seems to be decent. I was smashing my hip into the corner of my wall as hard as I could and I did not really feel it.


----------



## Glade Ripper

Just got the women's version in the mail today. I still had my men's medium as I was waiting for these to arrive and the pre-paid packing slip. Direct comparison showed only one difference. The non d3o padding, on lower thigh and bottom of ass cheeks, is a bit smaller than the men's. The d3o padding is exactly the same size and thickness as the men's and is located in the same spot.


----------



## Lyndo

geez thats pretty bad if yours ripped out too. Once i looked closer you could see that the sewing was pretty shitty, like they just barely caught the material in some spots.


----------



## hwa

That probably won't hold. Might consider sending it back now while the season is young.


----------



## 360FacePlant

I swear by my Dainese impact shorts. Dunno if you can get this brand outside of Europe though.
It has heavy duty plastic protecting the cocyx and lighter padding elsewhere.
Saves so much pain and discomfort.


----------



## Guest

Back from the dead..

What about these DS 1300 Flex Force Low - Protection - Products - Demon Snow 

I'm really thinking about buying some crash pads. There are so many out there i can't decide.


----------



## w3iiipu

Layza4STi said:


> Back from the dead..
> 
> What about these DS 1300 Flex Force Low - Protection - Products - Demon Snow
> 
> I'm really thinking about buying some crash pads. There are so many out there i can't decide.


get the hard tail instead. It saves my ass countless times. Im glad i made the right decision.
________
Sahiansexy live


----------



## Guest

w3iiipu said:


> get the hard tail instead. It saves my ass countless times. Im glad i made the right decision.


So these are better??

DS 1450 Shield Low Hard Tail - Protection - Products - Demon Snow


----------



## Phenix_Rider

360FacePlant said:


> I swear by my Dainese impact shorts. Dunno if you can get this brand outside of Europe though.
> It has heavy duty plastic protecting the cocyx and lighter padding elsewhere.
> Saves so much pain and discomfort.


For motorcycle stuff we can- though the pricing is way up there.


----------



## maf05r6

I picked up a pair on brociety this year. I will see how they go. I'm hoping to venture into the park a bit and really think I will be thankful I had them.


----------



## Leo

Under Armour ® | Men's Base MPZ® Short | 1203128 | $59.99

I really should have gotten these with my discount. Missed my opportunity 

They have a mock turtle neck with padding for upper body too.

Oops, forgot to ask if anyone owns these. I would imagine they are superb considering UA's reputation for quality.


----------



## Tarzanman

Just looking at them... you can get better padded shorts for the money... or equal ones to that for cheaper.

UA padded stuff will be for football player who also wear additional pads.


----------



## Guest

YouTube - d3O: Review


----------



## crispynz1

Careful, I have a pair of Burton's impact shorts with the d3o in it. Believe me, that guy getting hit on the knee with the spade would have been hurting. It's ok, but I think they're hyping it up a bit too much.


----------



## oxi

crispynz1 said:


> Careful, I have a pair of Burton's impact shorts with the d3o in it. Believe me, that guy getting hit on the knee with the spade would have been hurting. It's ok, but I think they're hyping it up a bit too much.


Thanks for the heads up! I'm looking into getting a pair of these too. A couple questions. Did you have any problems with the seam ripping like two guys here? And have you worn any other impact shorts that you can compare these too? Thanks bud.


----------



## crispynz1

oxi said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I'm looking into getting a pair of these too. A couple questions. Did you have any problems with the seam ripping like two guys here? And have you worn any other impact shorts that you can compare these too? Thanks bud.


Hey, yeah the stitching on mine is sketchy in a few areas, but I got a friend to redo the dodgy areas, so haven't had any problems. The shorts are low profile which is great. I think the padding on the hip is ok as there is extra padding under the d3o, although why they bothered adding the lower hip/thigh padding is beyond me, as it is pathetically thin foam. I feel the padding for the coccyx is insufficient for park riding, a half inch thick piece of d3o - that's it - that won't save you from doing damage on a rail. These are good for a beginner who sticks to the groomers and doesn't want a sore arse at the end of the day. The only other shorts I have are the R.E.D ones with removable plastic discs in the hip and the Armadillo type thing on the coccyx area, which I had a lot more confidence in, which are unfortunately too small for me now.

So IMO, look elsewhere.


----------



## Leo

Tarzanman said:


> Just looking at them... you can get better padded shorts for the money... or equal ones to that for cheaper.
> 
> UA padded stuff will be for football player who also wear additional pads.


That is not true. The product I listed is mpz coldgear for snowsports. Says it right in the description. More padding doesn't necessarily equate with better protection. I want my important areas protected while preserving my mobility.

I was just wondering if anyone has tried this particular product. I have never heard any negative comments about UA products.


----------



## w3iiipu

Layza4STi said:


> So these are better??
> 
> DS 1450 Shield Low Hard Tail - Protection - Products - Demon Snow


yessir

/10char
________
HEADSHOP


----------



## Lyndo

crispynz1 said:


> Hey, yeah the stitching on mine is sketchy in a few areas, but I got a friend to redo the dodgy areas, so haven't had any problems. The shorts are low profile which is great. I think the padding on the hip is ok as there is extra padding under the d3o, although why they bothered adding the lower hip/thigh padding is beyond me, as it is pathetically thin foam. I feel the padding for the coccyx is insufficient for park riding, a half inch thick piece of d3o - that's it - that won't save you from doing damage on a rail. These are good for a beginner who sticks to the groomers and doesn't want a sore arse at the end of the day. The only other shorts I have are the R.E.D ones with removable plastic discs in the hip and the Armadillo type thing on the coccyx area, which I had a lot more confidence in, which are unfortunately too small for me now.
> 
> So IMO, look elsewhere.


QFT

i agree with everything this person said, the d30 is far too over hyped, its no miracle material if you ask me.


----------



## Guest

Will i bought these DS 1450 Shield Low Hard Tail - Protection - Products - Demon Snow 

They seem very balky, i just hope they are not very restrictive. I'll let you guys know...


----------



## Tarzanman

Leo said:


> That is not true. The product I listed is mpz coldgear for snowsports. Says it right in the description. More padding doesn't necessarily equate with better protection. I want my important areas protected while preserving my mobility.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has tried this particular product. I have never heard any negative comments about UA products.


$60 for hip pads and a tailbone pad. No thigh pads or padding on the buttocks. Like most UA stuff, you are paying a premium for the name. Those look to me like they are designed for football and other sports that don't involve regularly falling on your butt. Impact shorts with that same amount of padding from any other manufacturer would be ~$30 (go ahead and look)

Its your money, spend it how you want. I'm just letting you know that there are alternatives that will give you better protection for that amount of cash.


----------



## Guest

I had a look at the red protection impact shorts at sportchek, and they really did not seem like they are worth $100. It feels like the fabric holding the protection pads together would rip easily when landed. Also, the spendex around the waste did not seem strong.


----------



## Leo

Tarzanman said:


> $60 for hip pads and a tailbone pad. No thigh pads or padding on the buttocks. Like most UA stuff, you are paying a premium for the name. Those look to me like they are designed for football and other sports that don't involve regularly falling on your butt. Impact shorts with that same amount of padding from any other manufacturer would be ~$30 (go ahead and look)
> 
> Its your money, spend it how you want. I'm just letting you know that there are alternatives that will give you better protection for that amount of cash.


UA's premium isn't just for the name. That "you pay for the brand name" argument does not apply to Under Armour. They are one of the exceptions. I have tried everything from Nike to no-name products that mimic UA gear. None of them perform at the level of UA. Sadly, because of that very reasoning, I avoided UA for the longest time. I thought $50 for a base layer was ridiculous so I spent that on buying multiple products. After finally trying UA, I finally understood why they are that expensive.

Also, you can't recommend other products for me without giving me solid feedback on the UA MPZ I asked about. How can you? You are making assumptions about a product you haven't personally tested. When I fall, I am worried about my tailbone and hips, not my butt cheeks or thighs. I rather have really excellent protection for those areas rather than good enough protection for every part of my lower body.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not hating on you or getting defensive. I just want a solid recommendation based on experience with the product. I get a discount anyway, so $60 isn't my price


----------



## squishydonut

Layza4STi said:


> Will i bought these DS 1450 Shield Low Hard Tail - Protection - Products - Demon Snow
> 
> They seem very balky, i just hope they are not very restrictive. I'll let you guys know...


how were they? could you wear them in regular sized pants?


----------



## Tarzanman

I own those those Demon shorts (DS 1450). You can wear them in regular sized pants. The padding is nice. The hard plastic adds a little bit of bulk, but I didn't care after I got out on the hill.

If you are considering them, then you will have to decide whether to wear them bare (like underwear). If you are going to wear them over boxers (or breifs), then you will need thin, tight fitting polyester boxers/briefs to go under them. They will not let cotton breathe enough to dry if these shorts are over them.


squishydonut said:


> how were they? could you wear them in regular sized pants?


----------



## B-T

anyone using these shorts anymore? i heard they are pretty good but the fabric that holds it all together is weak and the waist band rips up. Anybody have experience with the newer ones? do they have good protection for the back of the hip? Im using some modified paintball pads with some sewn in extra padding on the side/back of hip and they are decent but i could go for something with heavier padding in that area


----------

